# Did you visit OZ before you immigrated?



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I've met a few people who immigrated and had never been here before. They just applied, and when they were accepted they packed up their family, left all their family and friends behind, and moved here lock, stock, and barrel. In a way it is kind of impressive, but one family really wasn't well set financially, and they won't be able to go back to visit for a really long time. 

So for those of you who made the big decision, did you visit first? I mean, I have it easy because my company brought me here and will take me back, so for me it's just an ex-pat experience. I can't quite imagine leaving and knowing you might never see your grandparents again, let alone leaving for a place I'd never even visited.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> I've met a few people who immigrated and had never been here before. They just applied, and when they were accepted they packed up their family, left all their family and friends behind, and moved here lock, stock, and barrel. In a way it is kind of impressive, but one family really wasn't well set financially, and they won't be able to go back to visit for a really long time.
> 
> So for those of you who made the big decision, did you visit first? I mean, I have it easy because my company brought me here and will take me back, so for me it's just an ex-pat experience. I can't quite imagine leaving and knowing you might never see your grandparents again, let alone leaving for a place I'd never even visited.



Yep we are that mad, crazy family too ! We'd never been to Australia and made the big move 14 months ago. It was a shock when we first arrived I must admit and it didnt really live up to my expectations. We've accepted the differences between here and the UK now though and are enjoying it to the full!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Visiting a country on Holiday and going to live there are two totally different things. In some ways I think not actually visiting a country for a short holiday would be better as you always view the place with rose tints when you go back home. 

I wish I had come out to the place for at least a couple of montsh before making a massive commitment...


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

More power to you, but how in the world did you make the decision, and why? Tell all, please. I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds the whole idea rather amazing.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I am the kind of person who really needs to make sure that I will be ok in the place before I pack up and move. I did that once in the US but had visited first. I am now trying to figure out where I want to go next. I somethings think that just packing up and going without any expectations could be ok.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> More power to you, but how in the world did you make the decision, and why? Tell all, please. I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds the whole idea rather amazing.


To be honest.......we didnt really think that we'd never visited the place before a very big deal....I can see why others would though.

We had never thought about moving to Oz until hubby came home from work one day talking about an advert that him and his work mates had seen in the paper - an Aussie ad looking for people to move over to Australia on a sponsored 457 temp business visa...we thought 'what the heck' and went for it! We werent running away from anything....didnt hate our life back home....just thought it was worth giving a new country a try......so we did...simple as! 

Are we crazy??? Probably YES!! Are we glad we did it?? Definitely YES!! Will we stay?? Who knows!


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I moved to Oz from South Africa before visiting and it was the best decision ever made. Admittedly hubby went to Oz for interviews and gave it the nod so off my 6 yo daughter and I went. I love Australia. Just wish I could lose my accent so that I wouldn't feel different. You know sometime you just want NOT to be questioned where you're from. Does anyone know what I mean? I've been here only 4 months now but we've already settled in nicely...my daughter is so happy at her state school (which is excellent) and I like the safety of the Gold Coast. It's great... I know I'm lucky : -)


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Lots of people have done this. A lot of my friends after finishing Uni went straight to OZ with no questions asked. I have heard mixed fortunes about this but I moved to the UK without visiting it before and I am still here after 7 years.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

The thing is that most people thought I was absolutely STUPID for allowing my husband to go first and make the decision for our family. My logic was that we'd been married for almost 10 years and I somehow think he knows what would suit us. Anyway, I have the last laugh....I'll be like you in 7 years' time : still here hehe.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Sometimes I think about all the places we come from that were settled by people who not only had never seen the place, but knew they would probably never return to their home, even for a visit. I can't even begin to imagine what it was like for those who didn't choose to move, like the slaves imported into the Caribbean and the American south.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Hmmm, you make an excellent point. Gosh I never even thought of it that way. I can't imagine myself.


----------



## derekandkaren (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey from derek and karen in queensland

We emigrated here and had not been here b4. If you're real close to your family it might be a problem,I miss my family but left Ireland 10 years ago so its not a problem. Karen misses her family bad at times but we get through.We call home on skype a couple of times a week.when your busy you get on with it and my we have been busy.
We moved for the weather and to get away from the high speed way of life in europe.No Regrets.And the bill and only fools is on tv here!
When your earning aussie money it costs a lot to fly home.$2400 aussie each return.W ere flying back to Uk to get married and have a bash for the folks before returning next month and i think that will be it for a while before we do it again.
It is so nice here,Weather is awesome.Its hot,downside it can get very humid nov-feb Summer! we travelled around till we found a place to rent and are in the process of buying a property in queensland.so relaxed.people are real friendly.dont move here expecting to stay european.we hade a bad experience with an english boss with a pensions transfer company here who employed karen.He was a real grinder and did nt give much love back to his staff (i bet you know the scenario) he laid her off without any explanation after two months work.he didnt even speak to her personally.got his secretary to call her, Anyhow shes working for an aussie company now and its much more laid back and fun.its 1/3 of your life why should nt work be fun.the aussies encourage you to become aussie.dont get me wrong we ll always be irish(me) and english(karen) but we love the aussie way.You dont come across nasty people having a bad day.people here surprise me every day so gentle and kind offering encouragement.
Go for it you will love it..Im off surfs up and the barbie,...I do miss the Kronenburg..beers here are weak...not much of a kick.. 
see ya


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

It's OK to become Australian. I'm sure if I stayed long enough, I would become OZ'd too. After all, if you are going to live there, you need to be part of the life as much as possible. Don't cling too much to being Irish and English. Relax and assimilate.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Have any of you ever thought about moving back to your country of origin?


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I don't know if my answer really counts seeing as I've only been in Oz for 4 and a half months....although my Permanent Residency will be lodged next week according to my agent.....but nope...never want to go back to my country of origin. No thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## derekandkaren (Jun 3, 2007)

*Would I move Back*

We would never move back to europe. w 'ere flying out tommorrow to the UK to get married and then we will move back here to queensland.It is an awesome country.*Please* *note*: uk plumbers coming here are having problems obtaining work licences.the system is a farce. even Queensland plumbers board admitted it to me. im working in a plumbing supplies store now. heard from several UK qualified city and guilds plumber/gas engineers who have moved here that its very difficult to get a licence when you arrive.You will not get a licence.you ll have to go through the motions... provisional licence...tests...and college work if they think its fit .NSW is even more difficult apparantly.Its about time The UK and Australia Govts did something about bit too. so if your a plumber check before you arrive.although the australian goverment granted me residency as a plumber.Queensland state denied me a licence to work.they want to test me practical and theory.anybody coming to queensland should contact the plumbers and drainers board in queensland who issue licences.wont allow me to post a link sorry..
see ya later


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

You mention Queensland and NSW. Would you have had the same problems in the other provinces?


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

We have not moved over yet but will hopefully get there soon. We have visited twice but the family we visited have never been before they emigrated. They absolutley love it and will never leave. I would have moved over in an instant years ago, I am just thankful that now my partner feels he has seen enough to finally make the move!!


----------



## Homertonian (Aug 31, 2007)

*No intention......*

We are in the process of interviews at the moment and have no intention to visit before we go if sucessful. I totally agree with the post about it not being the same as a holiday. In the 70's I had been to Germany on a school exchange for 3 months and a few return visits and then went to work for a year. I returned home after a couple of months as it just wasn't the same. The only way to know if you want to live and work somewhere is to experience it in that way. If you have holidayed in Queensland and the job is Perth how could you possibly compare.


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

i think were kinda like you lol ..mad yea probably !!!!!lol we got 2 young kids and just wanna pack up and go weve neva even bin auz???every1 keeps sayin ow stupid were being and its an unreasonable thought but is it???did u find it hard to settle??were about r u living? xx


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

morganpaige said:


> i think were kinda like you lol ..mad yea probably !!!!!lol we got 2 young kids and just wanna pack up and go weve neva even bin auz???every1 keeps sayin ow stupid were being and its an unreasonable thought but is it???did u find it hard to settle??were about r u living? xx


I think if it's something you want to do then you should just go for it. You can come back to UK if you don't like (think you would be mad) but at least you can say you gave it a shot rather than not going and years later wondering what things would have turned out like. My brother-in-law and his wife had never visited and they had a 3 1/2 year old when they went out 4 1/2 years ago. They are now Australian citizens and will never return to the UK, they love it in Oz and the lifestyle is so much better for them to bring up their son. I can't wait to get over and live near them and bring up our wee boy in the Oz way of life!!!


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

cmallon said:


> I think if it's something you want to do then you should just go for it. You can come back to UK if you don't like (think you would be mad) but at least you can say you gave it a shot rather than not going and years later wondering what things would have turned out like. My brother-in-law and his wife had never visited and they had a 3 1/2 year old when they went out 4 1/2 years ago. They are now Australian citizens and will never return to the UK, they love it in Oz and the lifestyle is so much better for them to bring up their son. I can't wait to get over and live near them and bring up our wee boy in the Oz way of life!!!


 oh yea ano thats the reason i want to get over ther as soon as it will be a much better up bringing for my kids my children are 2 and 9weeks now but were not plannin on goin till early 2009 ..theres no life over ere for them its just not safe or family friendly really is it ..hope u can get over there as soon as n enjoy every min


----------



## Rach26 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi 

My huband has been offered a job on the 457 visa as well, the job is in Archerfield brisbane and we have been told that sunnybanks is nice area?
Where do you live?
Is it cheap to live out there please can you give me some advice and how do you cope with being apart from your family andy advice would be much appreciated

Rach26


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

im not actually over there yet were looking to go over there in 2009 but it is hard for us as my husband as not yet got a job my friend lives in perth and loves it..even if you have good qualifications over here there not recognised over there really my friend is a fully qualified sparky over ere but over there can only get labourin jobs?!i think it depends were u like to how much things cost and things but the reaserch i have done its gona cost an absoloute fortune just to get over there and im gunna really struggle so hope that it doesent ruien my chances to get over there. and as for family i think i would struggle not seing them but hey id have to get used to it a supose? wot type of work does your husband do??


----------



## RICHAYL (Oct 15, 2007)

hi there, we are in the first stages of the process and doubt we will be able to afford to visit first with all the other things we have to pay for. What did you find different when you arrived and did you ever regret your decision? I know we are mad not visiting but a bit of me feels we will be wasting money that could serve a better purpose when we arrive!!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

It can be a very hard struggle at first but we have found it worthwhile in the long term. We had not visited and I found it hard in the beginning but after 41 years I'm glad I stuck it out. I don't hink that I or my sons would be in the position we are now if we had stayed in Scotland. The decision is yours. You might like it, you might not. It's a chance you have to decide to take or not.


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

RICHAYL said:


> hi there, we are in the first stages of the process and doubt we will be able to afford to visit first with all the other things we have to pay for. What did you find different when you arrived and did you ever regret your decision? I know we are mad not visiting but a bit of me feels we will be wasting money that could serve a better purpose when we arrive!!


hiya how u doing with the progress of moving i just feel like packing the whole idea in theres just to much stuff u need to do its so confusing isnt it i defo cant afford to visit first but i fink it will b a big shock 4 me wen i get there wiv no family around and 2 young children ow bout u


----------



## RICHAYL (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there, things not great today, still want to do it but hubby really worried about money and how much we should be taking with us to get us on our feet, not sure how much we'll need either, have you had any thoughts on that score?


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

RICHAYL said:


> Hi there, things not great today, still want to do it but hubby really worried about money and how much we should be taking with us to get us on our feet, not sure how much we'll need either, have you had any thoughts on that score?


were in the same boat r friend lives there and he had a job to go to he originaly went for 6 months and he only took 1500 with him he said it was tight but he got by then he obviously had his wage and was fine...but iv read about people on here that were taking 70.000 pound and said they think they will struggle to get by now im not bein funny but wot on earth r they thinking ov doing when they get there bcoz im only thinking ov taking 2-3 grand with me and hope the wage we get wen we got jobs will b fine to live off..we will struggle to save that at the mo tho with all other charges you have to pay ie visas n containers etc plus im not working yet due to justt avin my son its soo hard but i hope it will be worth it wen we eventually do get there xx


----------



## RICHAYL (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there, 70 grand?? Lucky them......... We are just trying to add up - flights (for 5 of us), deposit on a rented house - about 1000 to 1500 by the looks of the websites, will need a couple of months rent on top of that aswell (just in case we don't get jobs straight away). We looked at the astronomical car prices aswell - are thinking of either leasing when we arrive or will look into the possibility of taking ours with us, hubby will need a van too! (if anyone knows anything about either the leasing or shipping of own vehicle please let us know). Then there's the container shipping costs, have you looked into that yet? We're struggling for prices........ All a nightmare........ If we could say that by a certain date we'd have 'x' amount I think we'd feel better but all depends..................


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

hiya i think were in the same boat hahaha iv not looked into containers yet but your talking 1000+++ and the flights prices are a stinger to arnt they its all driving me mad im actually gunna put my plans on hold 4 a while i think bcoz its driving me mad hahaha all munni munni munni haha my partner will also need a van eventually when we get there when my friend arrived there he got his van on finance and said the price wasnt too bad and they give finance no probs ova there sposidly no questions asked,,? weve been looking at house prices aswell(renting) and will prob need arond another 2500 to keep u there!its alot easier if you can get sponserd by somebody over there or if u can get a job over there before you go but its all easier said than done eh? ha good luck eniway


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*money to take*



morganpaige said:


> were in the same boat r friend lives there and he had a job to go to he originaly went for 6 months and he only took 1500 with him he said it was tight but he got by then he obviously had his wage and was fine...but iv read about people on here that were taking 70.000 pound and said they think they will struggle to get by now im not bein funny but wot on earth r they thinking ov doing when they get there bcoz im only thinking ov taking 2-3 grand with me and hope the wage we get wen we got jobs will b fine to live off..we will struggle to save that at the mo tho with all other charges you have to pay ie visas n containers etc plus im not working yet due to justt avin my son its soo hard but i hope it will be worth it wen we eventually do get there xx


hi guys just read your threads, your looking at 10,000pounds to get over here with container flights etc, and about $500-600 rent per week and living costs another $500 - $1000 per week roughly! if you need any more help, give me a shout. its not cheaper out here to buy food, so dont let anyone tell you otherwise and also there are alot o hidden costs that you dont know until you get out here!


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

michelle.ritchie said:


> hi guys just read your threads, your looking at 10,000pounds to get over here with container flights etc, and about $500-600 rent per week and living costs another $500 - $1000 per week roughly! if you need any more help, give me a shout. its not cheaper out here to buy food, so dont let anyone tell you otherwise and also there are alot o hidden costs that you dont know until you get out here!


Hi all,

We have friends who went over at least 5 years ago with £5000 and are doing fine. We are looking at £3000 for our flights and shipping although we have to but our furniture when we get there, I have would a store that does furniture packages and you can get a 3 room package for $3000. I don't know what the quality will be like but it will do until we are settled. I suppose the rent depends on where you are living, we have family in Brisbane who are paying more than our family in Melbourne but there are a lot of houses out there cheaper than $600 per week, we have been looking at 3 bed houses for $250-$300 per week. Again I don't know if the groceries depends on where you are, we have visited twice and did grocery shopping as we were staying with our family in Melbourne and it was cheaper than I would pay in Scotland but our family who have just gone over to Brisbane are finding things more expensive.


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

Weellll my grandparents came out to Australia in 1962 on a ship (they were originally from Bradford) with 200 pounds to their name and four children. They had seen the posters of a bright sunny land and when the ship drew in to Mandurah it was grey and raining and Grandma cried thinking it was the worst mistake of her life.

But, they've never gone back, and Mum won't either. They heard that Bradford had the highest number of Indian resturants in the UK, that it's basically an industrial slum and they don't want to see their history gone like that. A bit sad for them since church records have their family living in the one same area for 400 odd years. So they just keep the memories they've got. Plenty of other places to travel in the world anyway, and they've done just about all of them.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think it depends on what you want you to do when you get out to Oz that depends on the amount of money you need to take. 

We shipped out a container with our Mustang so that cost us the better part of 5000 GBP to start with. The migration agents for the visa and to transfer pensions and stuff another 5000+ GBP since we had quite complicated affairs. 

Because we knew we wanted to buy a house in Oz we sold our house in the UK and being fairly close to London got a very good price for it (by the way we didn't tell the estate agents we were leaving the country until after the exchange had gone through). 

I agree with whoever said that food is not cheap out here. For 2 of us we spend about A$130 a week on food. Likewise utilities are not cheap either and everyone around here is on a water meter since that is so precious too. 

Domain and realestate will give you ideas of the rental in the area you want to live in. 

If you are buying don't over extend yourself since we've just had a change of government and people are saying that interest rates could go above 10% so build that in to any calculations.

If you know what job you are going for try to contact the recruitment agents in that area to make sure that you can get a job. My husband was a gardener with his own business, but because the plants are so different out here he decided to look for a job. He applied for everything (pizza delivery included) and it still took him about 6 weeks to get a job as a trainee car salesman. I know we live in a town of about 25,000 people so that will make a difference to those of you moving to the bigger cities. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I am moving to Melbourne in January and I have never stepped foot on Australian soil! I am scared to death but very excited too!
Unlike a lot of people who dream of living in Australia and go to great lengths to accomplish that goal, my situation is a bit different. My boyfriend was offered a tenure-track position at Monash, and I'm going with him. We were very lucky in that respect because the University is taking care of the visa stuff for us and also paying for our move. 

I'll be honest, when my boyfriend (Edoardo) started applying for jobs both in the US and Australia, my reaction was something like "OK, Australia's REALLY far!" but he said "well, I figure that we could at least get a free trip out there for the interview" so that sounded fun. But the interview was done via teleconference and then they offered him the position! However, by that time, i was completely excited about the prospect of moving elsewhere and trying somewhere new (I lived in the UK for three years during university and loved it, but it was too cold for me to be there permanently, and since then I never expected to spend the rest of my life in the US). 

So, we are getting a free ticket out there, but it's a one-way! hehe  Still, I can't wait. I'm so excited but nervous too, and I have lots of questions!


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hazel said:


> I moved to Oz from South Africa before visiting and it was the best decision ever made. Admittedly hubby went to Oz for interviews and gave it the nod so off my 6 yo daughter and I went. I love Australia. Just wish I could lose my accent so that I wouldn't feel different. You know sometime you just want NOT to be questioned where you're from. Does anyone know what I mean? I've been here only 4 months now but we've already settled in nicely...my daughter is so happy at her state school (which is excellent) and I like the safety of the Gold Coast. It's great... I know I'm lucky : -)


I know what you mean  When I first moved here to the UK from South Africa, everyone questioned where I was from. It was okay at first, but it just got too much. I've been here 7 yrs and the questions have dried up lol. We're now planning on emigrating to OZ  (I'm sure it'll start again!)


----------



## Em2008 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 
Sorry havent bothered reading all the posts so i'm probably a bit late with my reply... but i'll send it anyway!! 
My parents have applied for a visa and we are hoping to move over there as a family.. they have never been before!! I know they have done alot of research into it but have decided they do not want to visit as a holiday is alot different to moving there - if that makes sense!! 
I travelled around Oz in 2005 and i also think this has had a big impact on their decision as i came back raving about it and did not shut up apparently  
I think i agree with my parents in terms of the holiday thing... i was in oz for 4 months and its totally different living there compared to going on holiday!! 
Anyways that's all from me!!  
Emily!


----------

